# The League Office, Refs, Mafia, and Las Vegas made sure Denver won



## fbj (Feb 8, 2016)

It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia

Why watch Football if it's already decided by organized crime?      And Peyton Manning's goofy ass did nothing , 0 TD passes and 1 Int


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 8, 2016)

fbj said:


> It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> 
> Why watch Football if it's already decided by organized crime?      And Peyton Manning's goofy ass did nothing , 0 TD passes and 1 Int



There is always next year for you to gather enough money to pay off the system and get Cam that ring, and if not enjoy what the Mafia gives you to watch...


----------



## fbj (Feb 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> ...




Fuck you and the mafia


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> ...



funny you would say that when he did not care who won being a cowboys fan and all.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 8, 2016)

fbj said:


> It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> 
> Why watch Football if it's already decided by organized crime?      And Peyton Manning's goofy ass did nothing , 0 TD passes and 1 Int



Well looks like someone had the Panthers to win. 

Too bad, so sad. Blame the Denver defense, and the Panther's OC who didn't properly adjust his game plan once he saw Cam getting thumped every single play.


----------



## fbj (Feb 8, 2016)

martybegan said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> ...




I was bothered by the fact that CAM didn't even try to run which may have opened up things for the Tight Ends and receivers.    But since he decided to be peyton manning and stay in the pocket, it made things a lot easier for the denver defense


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 8, 2016)

oh come on now. I thought the refs were making calls Against Denver that were so uncalled for,  it made me think they were for the Panthers and that the fix was in for them.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 8, 2016)

fbj said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I am not the one complaining about what happen. I watched the game and it was Broncos defense that won it, so if you believe the Mafia stole the game from Cam then save your money and pay the officials next year to give Cam the ring...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 8, 2016)

fbj said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



BINGO!

Cam did not run that much and when he saw that the defense was not giving him anything in the passing game then he should have ran. I even was asking myself what he was doing, so now that is out there maybe you should wonder did Cam throw the game?


----------



## martybegan (Feb 8, 2016)

fbj said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



he had no room to run, as Denver repeatedly rushed at least 5 guys every down, and their outside rushers were on Cam before he even had a chance to read any potential run paths. He would have gotten smoked running as well because the Denver defense was already in the backfield on a lot of those plays.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 8, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I still think he didn't have time to figure out run paths because the Denver defense was so quickly into the backfield, and since they always had at least 5 guys rushing in, there were no run lanes available. 

Denver came in with a good game plan, and Carolina didn't adjust. I blame the OC more than Cam.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

I said last year i would never watch another superbowl again i only went back on that this year since it was the 50th anniversary so i thought what the hell?

this game proved as always the NFL is as corrupt as our government and the NFL and the superbowl is as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling,they made three critical bad calls against the panthers when they had momentum going for them when they had the donkeys defense on their heels yet not ONE SINGLE BAD CALL went against the donkeys.

reminded me of the raiders/pats game from several years ago with the tuck rule game where they not only screwed the raiders with the tuck rule but they also made three critical bad calls against them and did not make ONE SINGLE BAD CALL against the cheatriots.

same thing in this game.the NFL obviously wanted Peyton Manning to have another ring,this superbowl was further proof these games are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and the NFL is as corrupt as out government is. I'll never watch another superbowl again,that is unless it is of course my LA Rams.


----------



## fbj (Feb 8, 2016)

martybegan said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




well that means the offensive coordinator or offensive line coach should be fired for not making adjustments after that long ass halftime


----------



## fbj (Feb 8, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> I said last year i would never watch another superbowl again i only went back on that this year since it was the 50th anniversary so i thought what the hell?
> 
> this game proved as always the NFL is as corrupt as our government and the NFL and the superbowl is as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling,they made three critical bad calls against the panthers when they had momentum going for them when they had the donkeys defense on their heels yet not ONE SINGLE BAD CALL went against the donkeys.
> 
> ...




when they didn't reverse that call I was like OMG!!     That was a fucking catch


----------



## martybegan (Feb 8, 2016)

fbj said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I wouldn't go that far, considering how much Cam has progressed this year, and remember they were facing the #1 defense in the league. 

Chalk it up to a learning experience. If Carolina continues to surround Cam with quality players and keeps working on his development, they will be back in the SB sooner or later.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



That same defense that Denver used on Cam frustrated Brady. 

The defense was smothering any run opportunities and covering the passing lanes. Cam couldn't find an open receiver and had no place to run. 

The Denver D was performing at the top of its game.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



it was close to the same defense, but I think they dropped more guys back in coverage against Brady, because they knew he couldn't run, and their line could handle the Pat's O-line easier than the Carolina O-line without additional help.


----------



## fbj (Feb 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




The offensive coordinator is paid to come up with adjustments


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

fbj said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I said last year i would never watch another superbowl again i only went back on that this year since it was the 50th anniversary so i thought what the hell?
> ...



EXACTLY. that was a major turning point for them in the game.I also could not believe it in the second half  when they made the correct call originally saying a broncos defender committed pass interference against one of the panthers at the three yard line or so,the replays clearly showed it was pass interference,then they picked up the yellow flag and said there was no pass interference.-reminded me of last year when your cowboys were given a game to them by the officials in the playoff game against the Lions when they did the same thing and picked up the flag and no explanation was given.

these NFL playoff games and superbowls are so fucking rigged,its pathetic. 

I mostly watch old NFL games from yesteryear,I pretty much just buy old games from the past on the net and watch those when the game was not fixed like it is now during the regular football season and summertime as well.
you watch those games and they were not rigged back then like they are now.

as i said,unless my LA Rams are in the superbowl-" and that could be several DECADES from now since they only made it there ONCE in 1980."  unless they are in the superbowl,I'll NEVER watch another NFL superbowl again.

fuck the NFL.

great thread. and for the people that come on here and say your whining or whatever,fuck them as well,they just hate to hear the truth that these games are phony and as rigged as prowrestling so they lash out at you cause the truth hurts.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 8, 2016)

Boofuckinghoo.

Back up your claims with proof or shut the fuck up.

You posted a similar conspiracy thread earlier in the season and it was a bust as well.

Bottom line, Cam didn't want it bad enough, his teammates sensed it and performed accordingly. He has no leadership skills, his leap away from his fumble and his petulant display at the presser after the game tells everyone all they need know about Cam Newton.

Peyton Manning certainly did not win the game, but his leadership ability seemingly prompted his teammates, especially the defense, to crank it up a notch and win the game.

As for the refs, bad calls happen, they're only human.

Now, someone dump this thread into the Conspiracy Theories forum, or better yet, the Rubber Room. It sure as shit doesn't belong in Sports...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2016)

It was the worst officiated SB game I recall seeing.  Most of the calls went against Denver from my view however....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

i see agent candy ass came to fart on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

hjmick said:


> Boofuckinghoo.
> 
> Back up your claims with proof or shut the fuck up.
> 
> ...


there you go LYING as always and your one to talk since you always run off when you are cornered and cant refute facts.i do back them up,not my fault you always run off when you cant address them.

it was only bust in your warped mind because you only see what you want to see

your as funny as rightwinger who is going around trolling saying i am wrong,that the rams arent going to be playing in LA this year.your anger and rant over the truth is as funny as rightwinger saying the rams are staying in st louis this year.



you are so gullible that you want to convince yourself it was just a mere coincidence that there were SEVERAL critical bad calls that went against them but not one single bad one against the broncos .nice coincidence THEORY of yours charlie but miserable fail.

your so much in denial and brainwashed like so many sheople.


----------



## 9aces (Feb 8, 2016)

fbj said:


> It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> 
> Why watch Football if it's already decided by organized crime?      And Peyton Manning's goofy ass did nothing , 0 TD passes and 1 Int



It wasn't clearly a catch.  Ball clearly hit the ground, moved.  Ball hits the ground and moves in the process of securing a catch, incomplete pass.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 8, 2016)

Both of the announcers said it wouldnt be reversed, only the so called expert said it would.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2016)

9aces said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> ...



Thats how I saw it...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2016)

hjmick said:


> Boofuckinghoo.
> 
> Back up your claims with proof or shut the fuck up.
> 
> ...



The personal foul for "taunting" was ridiculous; as was that late hit on Scam Newton.  On one of Newton's scrambles; it was clear the WR was holding the CB as well.  Bad refereeing.  

If you don't have any other games; why not double the number of refs?


----------



## fbj (Feb 8, 2016)

hjmick said:


> Boofuckinghoo.
> 
> Back up your claims with proof or shut the fuck up.
> 
> ...




How bout I dump your ass in the rubber room Mongo?


----------



## Shrimpbox (Feb 8, 2016)

What got me about the taunting call was that it all happened off the field, not on the field and both men were jawboning. On top of that three penalties on one man in one quarter of the super bowl? Hello. I had picked the panthers but let's face it, the Broncos came to play, came to win, and the panthers are not champions who rise to the occasion yet. Cam was schooled but I wonder if cam wasn't hurt. He looked more befuddled than in control, like every time he got sacked it was where the hell did that come from. The defense imposed their will on Carolina. They were owned. No referees determined the outcome of the game. Well worth watching.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Their OC is Mike Shula.  He was terrible as a head coach at Alabama.  He didn't adjust and Denver's rush didn't allow Cam to scramble.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 9, 2016)

fbj said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Boofuckinghoo.
> ...



He is clearly angry and butthurt insecure about the truth these games are fixed the way he takes it so personal and gets angry.

its funny that he is actually angry I wont be watching anymore superbowls in the future and am sticking to games from yesteryear purchasing games from the past over the net to watch when the games were not rigged as they are now.

you watch those games from the past  from decades ago and you see its so evident the games are fixed.and they were not like that in yesteryears past.

Back in those days the refs might have made a ball call that hurt the team but they did not make multiple critical calls or non calls at the worst possible time against one team but not one single bad call against the other as they do now. Back then you would see bad calls go against both teams.

around the mid 90's maybe early 90's is when these games started getting fixed in rigged.

Great thread.excellent naming title for it,i could not have picked a better naming title myself.

Fuck the NFL.

thank god football season is over.time to move on to baseball,baseball games are much harder to fix than football so i can appreciate the sport of baseball much better than football these days.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 9, 2016)

candycorn said:


> It was the worst officiated SB game I recall seeing.  Most of the calls went against Denver from my view however....



I didn't care who won. I was rooting for Denver and thought the game was called well. If Carolina had won, I would have had no problem with the officiating.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 9, 2016)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 9, 2016)

I didn't watch the game.  I don't watch any NFL games anymore. 


I haven't in over a decade.


My son and I were talking about the Super Bowl on Friday.  I was taking him to his mothers. 

I asked him if he was going to watch it, his step dad is an NFL zombie.  Sure as shit he was going to watch with his mom and step dad. 

He told me who was playing, and I told him who would win.  He laughed at me, rambled off a bunch of stats and garbage and told be how wrong I was.

Then I calmly explained that the NFL is a cartel, all the teams owners share the profits, and thus, they want to make the most money off of this venture that they can.  Even the owner of the Panthers understands that it is in his interest to have his team lose.  In the end, more merchandise will be sold (winning team jerseys and merchandise which he gets a cut of,) if his team loses.

*@hjmick *wanted proof, here it is, the rational, and legal precedents laying out the whole reason why games would be fixed.  It's called the profit motive.  THE PROOF: Five Facts - The Fix Is In



I highly doubt Vegas or the mafia is involved, that would be illegal, and the NFL would not want to risk the good thing they have going.  However, that said, their entertainment monopoly IS a golden goose that lays an big fat one year after year, because the vast majority of America does care and is too dumb to realize NFL games are almost as staged as pro wrestling.

So how did I know who was going to win?  I looked at who it would be more profitable for the league to have win. . . 








I didn't need to watch a single game or know a single player all season to know who was going to win.  I just needed to know which team had more fans, and thereby, who the league would sell more shwagg after a victory.




My son came Sunday night,  I totally forgot about it till Monday morning, and asked him, so, who won?


He told me to shut up. . . . 


Teenagers hate to be wrong.  OTH, now he knows why wasting time with anything other than college sports is for the intellectually dull.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 9, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> I didn't watch the game.  I don't watch any NFL games anymore.
> 
> 
> I haven't in over a decade.
> ...




that is so funny your son said shut up. and you ended up doing this to him

I'll know who to talk to next year about who will win the superbowl.lol that is depending on what your answer is to the question i have which is- ever since you were  awake to this fact have you ever been wrong on who you said was going to win by chance?

also,i totally understand not watching an NFL game in over a decade like you have,but think you might consider doing what i do and just watch games from yesteryear buying them over the net  when the NFL wasnt quite as corrupt as it is now?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> I didn't watch the game.  I don't watch any NFL games anymore.
> 
> 
> I haven't in over a decade.
> ...



Strange how it seems you didn't share that here before the game or seemingly make a killing betting on your vast knowledge.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 9, 2016)

the shills handlers are getting worried you are getting the truth out misterbeal since they sent two of them rightwinger and candyass to fart here.


----------



## 9aces (Feb 9, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



The Shula days were rough.  One thing I've noticed about him over the years is that if at least something in his offense is going well, he can adjust around that to make other things work better.  If he's getting beat on the OL, he has no answers.  Roll out the best running QB the game has seen since Bobby Douglas?  Seems like a good plan to me.


----------



## 9aces (Feb 9, 2016)

Scam Newton isn't handling this well.


----------



## Zander (Feb 9, 2016)

Cam didn't want to hurt his pretty self.


----------



## 9aces (Feb 9, 2016)

Zander said:


> Cam didn't want to hurt his pretty self.



He said in his press conference he was afraid he'd get hurt if he tried to dive on it there.


----------



## Zander (Feb 9, 2016)

9aces said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Cam didn't want to hurt his pretty self.
> ...



Then he's in the wrong sport. Football is a TEAM sport....


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 9, 2016)

9aces said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



My oldest son was a student at UofA when Shula was the head coach.   During one game, after sending in the play and a substitution, he turned to a player and said "That's right, isn't it?".


----------



## 9aces (Feb 9, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> 9aces said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I had a kid on the field in those days.  They weren't impressed.  Neither was I.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 9, 2016)

candycorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't watch the game.  I don't watch any NFL games anymore.
> ...


See, the whole thing is, I wouldn't do that, b/c I don't care.  If I did something like that, it would signify I do care, but I don't.

They are very similar to your posts and responses to me.  It never occurred to me to give a shit about them.

Like your denial of reality and your responses to try to convince others, no one cares. The only fool you are trying to fool in the end, appears, to be that person you see in the mirror. . . .

No one of consequence cares what you think, because if they believe as you do, they don't care what you have to say, they already believe the same. 

Otherwise, if they have an open mind, they will look into the supreme court rulings on this issue, look into how the league is organized & operates, and deduce that your protestations are just that; the irksome responses of someone that doesn't like their little illusions dismantled in front of their very eyes.


Cognitive dissonance is a bitch ain't it?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 9, 2016)

Zander said:


> Cam didn't want to hurt his pretty self.


Yeah it would suck to get hurt there and then not be able to play next week...


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 9, 2016)

fbj said:


> It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> 
> Why watch Football if it's already decided by organized crime?      And Peyton Manning's goofy ass did nothing , 0 TD passes and 1 Int


Just because the brotha lost? It is true that Jesse Jackson was too black to be president but Obama wasn't, so was Russell Wilson half white. Same with tiger woods.

Looks like blacks aren't the only ones who discriminate against dark skinned brothas.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 9, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Yet here you are responding. 




MisterBeale said:


> Otherwise, if they have an open mind, they will look into the supreme court rulings on this issue, look into how the league is organized & operates, and deduce that your protestations are just that; the irksome responses of someone that doesn't like their little illusions dismantled in front of their very eyes.
> Cognitive dissonance is a bitch ain't it?



Blah blah blah....
What illusions are those?  If you had the info, you would have used it.  That you didn't says all that need be said


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> I didn't watch the game.  I don't watch any NFL games anymore.
> 
> 
> I haven't in over a decade.
> ...


your son and antiquity troll would make a great pair.hee hee
antiqutiy has the same child like mind that children like you son does,he got angry and threw a temper tantrem same as that hmjeck kid did because he insisted for the past couple years that i was wrong that the rams were never coming back to LA/

Like your son,he rambled on and on how they were never coming back to LA like your son,also  laughed at me when i was off by one year and when i cornered him on that and asked him-what was it now you were saying to me  these past two years that the rams were never t coming back to LA? he exploded and got angry and evaded the question saying-i dont care where the rams play,give it a rest.

same childlike behavior as your son because he HATES to ever admit he is ever wrong on anything even something as simple as sports.he is so butthurt over having to admit he was wrong.


agent rightwinger is ever worse than him,does it surprise you that agent rightwinger is STILL saying i am wrong,and is STILL saying the rams are playing in st louis this year?

you know how he debates do the answer is no right?

you will have to do this to agent rightwinger and antiquity for me since they are so angry they were proven wrong by methis here- antiqutiy of course HATES it that i got the last laugh on HIM.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




  so mister,whats your answer to these 2 questions here?

I'll know who to talk to next year about who will win the superbowl.lol that is depending on what your answer is to the question i have which is- ever since you were awake to this fact have you ever been wrong on who you said was going to win by chance the last ten years?

also,i totally understand not watching an NFL game in over a decade like you have,but think you might consider doing what i do and just watch games from yesteryear buying them over the net when the NFL wasnt quite as corrupt as it is now?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 10, 2016)

fbj said:


> It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> 
> Why watch Football if it's already decided by organized crime?      And Peyton Manning's goofy ass did nothing , 0 TD passes and 1 Int



You are fucking crazy.  The ball was loose and hit the ground on the play you are referring to.  Some people just see what they WANT to see.  You are obviously one of those people.


----------



## fbj (Feb 10, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> ...




Get eye surgery


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2016)

fbj said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



exactly.he needs to get a new memory as well the way he never remembers things he said in the past.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 11, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Keep trying.  I have all day.  Nobody is going to agree with you.  

Hey!  I have a question.  Why aren't you just satisfied and happy the Rams are going back to LA?  Nobody in the country except a handful of people in St Louis are mad about the move.  IMO those folks received stolen property anyway when that psycho bitch Frontiera took the team away from it's rightful home.  You really need to just accept your winnings and try another game.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 11, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No seriously, Candy had me pegged.  Sorry I missed these questions.  I hit unfollow this thread, because she was right.  I really don't care enough.

I only responded to this thread, because it came up on the "ACTIVE TOPICS" side bar and I was curious. 

Naturally the game is organic, just like elections in this nation. 

Do the elites seek to control and fix the outcome of the elections?  You bet.  First they brain wash and condition the electorate. 

This goes on in sports as well with all the advertising.



After that, they will program and fix the voting machines, deny voters, purge the rolls of the wrong voters, put phantom voters on the rolls, whatever it takes to get internationalists and candidates friendly to global business and the banking cabal lording over us all.


This is an apt analogy to what goes on on the fields, on the courts, and in the rink, and in the board rooms.

Sure, the players have a load of control.  But the refs and owners will do what ever they can to make sure league profits soar.

But I don't care enough about this topic, so I haven't been following it.  I did I little research on WHY Barry Sander quit, and to tell the truth, it is as a suspected.  So my general opinion is, unless you are watching games pre-1940's. . . or at least before they decided on that rule about having the Lions and Cowboys having exclusive rights to the Thanksgiving games?  You are only deluding yourself.


Sanders knew he was never going to a Superbowl.  Likewise he knew the Lions weren't going to let him play for anyone else.  There were other Lions greats that knew the same thing.  So they just quit.

Why?  Because in Lions country, the intelligent folk know that the Lions will never go to a Superbowl, no matter how good they are.  They don't bring in enough revenue, they never have.  They already get enough dough, (their fair share) off of the Thanksgiving day game.  And the nation doesn't want to see any more of them.  Thus, no superstar wants to destroy their body for them.  It's where football goes to die.


Will this method of predicting the superbowl winner or the president always work?  Hell no.


Even Reagan won the election.  At the time he wasn't a globalist.  Perhaps they allowed him to win because he took on Bush as his VP.  Perhaps they though that they could just take him out. . . . they did try.  After that?  Well, he played ball, and the government grew, it didn't shrink.


So I'm sure if I cared to, the stats would show that bowl games don't always follow this pattern.  If you are truly interested, buy the book.  But like Candy called me out. . . I don't care that much. 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Fix-Is-In-Manipulations/dp/1932595813&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Yet here you are still where you don't care...

he he he....will you be letting us know how the KC Royals won the World Series?  Certainly ratings would be lower than it would had one of the teams on the Coast was playing winning.  Funny too how it went 5 games--wouldn't the "elites" benefit from  a 7 game series; you know, more popcorn and peanuts being sold.  Strange they passed on that.  

If the Mets would have won think of how many more "world championship" T-shirts they could have sold with the Mets logo than the KC Royals log--you know with NYC being 10 times the size of KC and all..


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 11, 2016)

candycorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


I was called back in by request.  I received a PM silly little girl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



still cant believe you think this dude is a chick.lol

well it doesnt look like you will ever answer my two questions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




Nobody is going to? REALLY

I was surprised this guy two thumbs posted here on this thread since he never does post in the sports section.I asked him WHY he did reply  to it since he never does post there and he said since he saw it in the active topics at the time.

he is so much telling the truth here below in this statement.

Everyone that doubted you needs to come here and bow the fuck down.Rams are back in LA,what do you fools have to say NOW?

Its funny as hell  the majority of the people i mentioned in the OP  have all been too much of a bunch of chickenshit cowards to show their faces there.you being about the only exception wo was brave enough to do so.

I know YOU take it with a grain of salt but it was funny and amusing as hell for me watching that old man antiquity troll go into meltdown mode and get angry over it which is EXACTLY what i knew he would do two years ago almost because it KILLS him to have to do the unthinkable, admit he is wrong,he HATES having to ever admit when he is wrong so he is very butthurt knowing he was proven wrong since that was all he ever did was insist they were not coming back 

I know you are not butthurt but he is and it was funny as hell watching him cry and whine about it all. 

he is taking it so personal he was proven wrong crying over the whole thing.
and when i corner him on this he does this- like clockwork,he is so predicatble because thats exactly what i said he would do when i asked him many times what he is going to say to me when they ARE back in LA.

but whats really even more funny is watching USMB's resident troll rightwinger do what I pretty much knew he would do as well back then two years ago as well,try to convince himself that the rams are staying in st louis this year.

hey im enjoying all this watching people like rightwinger and antiquity be such cowards afraid to show their faces on my thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2016)

in short Huggy if all that was too complicated for ya,I know you take it with a grain of salt.I already knew you would be too arrogant to admit you were wrong,thats how you always are in all your debates.lol

But I  am enjoying it watching people like antiquity troll get so angry and butthurt go into meltdown mode over having to admit he was proven wrong because i know for a fact  he can NEVER admit when he is wrong on ANYTHING .

Like clockwork,he is so predicatable.lolHe hates it that he had to wear a dunce cap for so long.

I told  him MANY times over the past two years that he would get angry when i proved him wrong since he kept insisting they were never coming back  and sure enough,he did EXACTLY that.I should be a prophet.


I mean i even spelled it out for him dummies style they were coming back that even a CHILD would have understood it all.hey you understood at that point after i spelled it out.

so i am having the time of my life right now watching him get all angry and butthurt whining over it all.

I should be a prophet since he behaved exactly how i said he would two years ago.

Its even funnier watching USMB's resident troll rightwinger prove he is the same way that he can never admit when he has been proven wrong the fact he is ALSO doing what i siad he would do two years ago,pretend he is right and is going around saying they wont be in LA this year.proof he indeed is USMB's resident troll,another chicken coward who wont show his face on my thread.


I am enjoying this big time out of those two trolls since the are doing EXACTLY what i said they would two years ago and are such chickenshit cowards they wont show their faces on my thread like you had the guts to do.

they are doing this-


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 11, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I thought I did answer those two questions.

I told you;

1)  I don't follow sports close enough to make a prediction or care enough to every year, so I don't really know.  I couldn't tell you, nor do I remember if I was right or wrong.  I don't care.  Hell, I don't even remember who played two years ago.  Seriously, that is how little I follow it and how little I care.  If you asked me what number this Superbowl was, I couldn't tell you.  That is how out of the loop I am.

2) I also told you that the NFL has always been corrupt as long as it has been a cartel, certainly as long as the Lions and Cowboys have had exclusive broadcast rights to the T-day games.


If you don't like those answers, I'm sorry.  I can't help you anymore than that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



well the only thing i am confused on is if you knew the broncos were going to win this year because of what you were saying earlier,then ever since you became awake of this ten years ago on how the NFL is a cartel,i would think then that you would have known the past ten years how it was going to turn out as well is what i mean. Understand now? hope so.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



oh okay i see where you talked about this. See you mentioned that DUDES name disinfo government shill CANDYASS as the very beginning sentence there so i naturally just assumed this post was for HIM. my bad.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 12, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Okay, yeah, I think so.

From year to year.


But you are asking me to get involved and remember some things that I don't care much about.


I remember talking about some things earlier, but those things are on that website, you should check it out.


Like the story line of how they manipulated to have Earnhardt's son win after he died.  They made sure that the Patriots won after the twin towers fell, and the Saints won after New Orleans was hit.  That sort of thing.


But I'm sure you are already aware of all of that crap.  It's a story making machine for money.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I get 10 or 15 a week,  I respond to the ones that I care about


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



The Yankees were in the World Series a month after 9/11 so you're right....except they lost.  

And the comic aspect of your stance is that Baseball is the easiest game of all to fix.  The Home Plate ump can call it any way they see it, eject players unilaterally, and allow pitchers leeway in warm ups, doctoring balls, etc.  By far it is also the most dependent on having more games played since crowds are so big and the season is so long.  

If you want to say there is some favoritism and shady officiating....cool.  Seldom does it help the larger market or the sentimental one.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 12, 2016)

candycorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


So I'm a nice guy, and you like to act like a bitch. . . . I already know that.

It's not like I haven't tried to be nice to you before.


You have attacked me multiple time with your ad hominem.   You slander me, and you just keep at it.


I consider it a compliment though.  It's how I know that my truth haunts your thoughts. . . .


----------



## candycorn (Feb 12, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Haunts my thoughts?  Like most conspiracy koo-koo birds, you have an outsized view of how much your opinions mean to others.  That you revel in being wrong...well that is a mental problem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2016)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 13, 2016)

Generally to win at a pro level every player has to show up and want to win. When you don't jump on a fumble because you might get hurt or its too scary, just at the point a lost fumble would lose the game for you, then you've shown your cards that you are only in it for the money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



how about last years superbowl between the cheats and pete the cheat carrol and the seahawks,surely you must have remembered who you picked for that one right?


it was THAT game that woke me up to how the superbowl is rigged and why i will never watch another one again.i did not watch this game other than maybe ten minutes of it and just watching those ten minutes or so,this game just confirmed and proved what i said last year that these games are indeed fixed and rigged the fact i saw all these terrible calls being made against the panthers that no competent official would have made and NON calls against the broncos that should have been called that were criticial in taking touchdowns away  from them. yet not one single bad call went against the donkeys.

reminded me of the raiders/patriots game where it was so obvious the NFL rigged it to make sure the patriots not only won that game against the raiders but made also to make it to the superbowl and  to WIN it all.

In that game against the raiders and cheats,there were also three criticial calls that went against the raiders that had they been called correctly,the outcome would have been different. three critical bad calls against the raiders but not ONE SINGLE BAD CALL went against the cheats.

same thing in the broncos/panthers game.three critical bad calls that went against the panthers which had they been called correctly,the game would have turned out much different,yet not ONE SINGLE BAD CALL against the broncos.

and when the patriots faced the rams in their first superbowl win,the refs allowed the pats to MUG the rams receivers in the end zone which made it impossible for the rams receivers to get open. thats HOW they were able to stop the greatest show on turf back then.

rams wide receiver isaac bruce said that he had never been in a game before where the refs allowed the opposing players to knock him down and mug him like that.

plus a former NFL official said that game was the worst officiated game he had EVER witnessed in his whole life,that he had seen high school refs more competent than those refs were so yeah it is so obvious they wanted the pats to win the superbowl because of 9/11.

the fact that the other NFL owners are not demanding robert kraft lose ownership of the cheatriots should be obvious to everyone with logic and common sense that all the other owners are all involved in it as well.

they should be demanding that brady,belicheck,and kraft take lie detector tests,the fatc they are not just shows how corrupt the NFL is.

they ALSO should have had pete carrol take a lie detector test as well last year when he called for wilson to throw the ball down the middle instead of using Lynch to run the ball in.

He was running all over the pats players in the fourth quarter and they were all exhausted trying to stop him.the patriots  were HORRIBLE all year long in goal line stands against the run,you just know carrol is aware of that yet he calls to throw the ball down the middle? Only an idiot would have called that play and carrol is no idiot.

the seahawk players could not believe the call,they all could not believe that he did not give Lynch the ball. It is so obvious he took a payoff to throw the superbowl to any thinking person.

pete the cheat carrol was also accused by many players at USC fo throwing games as well.they were right.

the combination of deflategate and carrol taking a payoff to throw the game last year is what FINALLY awakened me to how these games are as fixed and as rigged as pro wrestling is.fuck the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


which is WHY i fail to understand why you dont have this paid government shill on ignore.

havent you heard,he is only doing what his handlers have instructed him to do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I'll have to check that book out,I'll have to check this one out in this link as well.it seems to confirm the title of this thread is indeed correct.
Interference: How Organized Crime Influences Professional Football: Dan E. Moldea: 9780688083038: Amazon.com: Books
the OP really nailed it in the title of his thread.

wow i never knew any of that about barry sanders,how come that has never come out before that THAT was the real reason sanders retired so early in his career? how come he has never spoken out about this,is he afraid they will kill him off if he tells the truth? 

that would make sense,after all if they can kill the president of the united states and get off scott free clean as a bird,then they sure as hell would not have any problem killing off a former NFL football star.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 13, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


that gif there pretty much is what pete the cheat carrol did last year throwing the superbowl. i cant believe how seahawk fans are in denial that he took a payoff to throw that game despite the fact that many USC players accused him of doing the same thing. so again,DO you remember who you picked last year by chance?


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 13, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The field was natural turf and very wet. And it was raining for half the game. That's a big disadvantage for a scrambler type of quarterback.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 13, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




Didn't seem to bother him against Seattle or Arizona.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Yea but one of the elites is the owner of the lions. They want to win too.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Agreed.

Given what the metro area has gone through, and given that the NFL is a cartel, and the collective nature and ruling of the owners have more of a say over what the refs do than anything else, if the nation doesn't start WWIII, suffer economic collapse, or devolve into civil war, then, it would be a safe bet that if the league doesn't give them their shot soon, the Martha, that crotchety old lady may threaten to sell and they would move.   She might just get tired of the leagues bullshit.  She HAS done a lot to turn the team around since I was a kid.

I foresee them getting their shot.  The metro area seems to be going through a sort of agora renaissance.

http://deadspin.com/the-nfl-split-7-2-billion-in-revenue-sharing-last-year-1719217695

Detroit Lions on the Forbes NFL Team Valuations List

*#1367 Martha Ford*
Martha Ford

When she inherited the NFL's Detroit Lions in 2014, William C. Ford's widow Martha was expected to be a figurehead, leaving her son, Ford Motor executive chairman Bill Jr., to run the team. But the feisty, 90-year-old granddaughter of Harvey Firestone has proven to be an impatient, hands-on owner, much to the delight of long-suffering Lions fans. She swept out top executives and told players and coaches she is out of patience. She also elevated her three daughters to equal vice chairmen footing with son Bill, who says his mother is now "very much in charge" of the team.

The Business Of Football


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



makes complete sense why Jerry Jones would not care about making it back to the superbowl in 20 years.He is making all those billions so why WOULD he care since all he cares about is money? lol

Interesting this last paragraph here in this link you posted here below.

The New England Patriots ($3.2 billion), Washington Redskins ($2.85 billion), New York Giants ($2.8 billion) and San Francisco 49ers ($2.7 billion) round out the NFL’s top five. The commonality among the NFL’s most valuable teams is that they are in big markets and play in cash-rich stadiums run by the teams. The bigger your domain, the greater the opportunity to cash in on the fantasy and reality of the NFL.

It illustrates to many USMB posters who are incapable of critical thinking in the sports section what I said many times to them,but just went through one ear and out the other WHY the Rams would be back in LA this year.money.

With Kroneke relocating the Rams  to LA,the 2nd biggest media market in the country witha brand new state of the art stadium,he made a shitload of money tripling his value.I tried to explain that to many idiots around here,but they are incapable of logic and common sense obviously.

If people here seriously think that Jed York the owner of the niners cares about the fact they are losing,they are in a fantasy world.same as jerry jones,all York cares about is money,thats the bottom line with these NFL owners.The fact he has a brand new state of the art faciility,it dont matter to him his team is on the decline,he is making BILLIONS and again,that is the bottom line with these owners.

the thing thats funny is he is paying the price for it because he is having half empty stadiums because the niner faithful in SF feel betrayed he left the bay area and gave them the middle finger.that stadium is ALSO  a dump despite being brand new  state of the art facility.

give me old candlestick park anyday .I'll take it over that dump in santa clara anyday of the year.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It doesn't make any sense there's no football team in the largest market true. I've heard they use LA to fuck with other cities. They say to St Louis, "build us a tax funded stadium or else we'll go to LA."

Why do for profit private companies need tax payers to build their stadiums?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Yes you are correct that they used LA to fuck with other cities to get public funded new stadiums for the last 20 years.americans are idiots.if they would just boycot these games and not show up to them,they couldnt keep playing this game with them they have all these years of getting taxpayer funded stadiums.

 that was the MAIN reason LA went without a team for over two decades is because while they wanted the Rams back and NFL football,they stood their ground and told the NFL  they would not have a public funded tax payer stadium.the new stadium that is financed by Kroneke IS privately funded the way it should be. these NFL owners are billionaires.let them build their OWN fucking stadiums. here is my opinion of all these NFL owners. fuck them.I'll never contribute a dime to the NFL.

st louis folks SHOULD be grateful to Kroneke for leaving instead of whining about it.they are already several MILLIONS in debt trying to pay off the CURRENT stadium they have,they want to have a new stadium and go into further debt? jesus christ. Be grateful that you wont be going into further debt.lol

See that was why I knew THIS time was different than all the other years teams like the vikings and saints used the threat of going to LA if they did not get a new stadium.the NFL wanted an owner with deep pockets to be in LA and Kroneke is the second richest owner behind seattles paul allen.

It takes MONEY to operate in LA and Kroneke for sure has that cash.He is a cash cow.

Most other NFL stadiums in the past 20 years HAVE gotten new stadiums or have been renovated since then so the threat of LA was no longer mere talk anymore with Kroneke and the Rams.

See the NFL can STILL use LA as a threat even with the Rams back in LA because  part of the terms in the Rams going to LA was that it would be designed for two teams to play there. Remember i was telling you back in december that the Rams were a lock for LA,that it was a done deal,and that the chargers MIGHT join them? that it was 50/50 with the chargers?

with the chargers and raiders still needing new stadiums,the LA threat is still there.for the Chargers anyways since they have been left one year to get something done in SD or join kroneke in LA next year.dont see that happening though since there are no charger fans in LA at all. Because of that,Mark davis of the raiders has lost the threat of LA as leverage so he is NOW using Vegas as leverage threatening to move them to vegas now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2017)

of COURSE the NFL made sure the Donkeys won.They wanted Peyton Manning to walk off in the sunset with another superbowl trophy and with the help of the players of the falcons quitting on purpose,they were able to get what they wanted,Brady having the biggest comeback in a superbowl so the headlines would read brady gets revenge against Goodell.

after yesterdays game against the cheats,when the hell are you sheep here going to wake up the NFL has it fixed for them to win another superbwol?
Had this play occured in new england,and that had been a PATRIOTS players,there is NOW WAY IN HELL the NFL officials would not have ruled it a touchdown for the patriots but because it was the team playing AGAINST them,they do.

the cheats ALWAYS get the calls in big games,EVERYTIME.

Steelers on the wrong end of horrible call in 27-24 loss to Patriots


----------



## fbj (Dec 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> of COURSE the NFL made sure the Donkeys won.They wanted Peyton Manning to walk off in the sunset with another superbowl trophy and with the help of the players of the falcons quitting on purpose,they were able to get what they wanted,Brady having the biggest comeback in a superbowl so the headlines would read brady gets revenge against Goodell.
> 
> after yesterdays game against the cheats,when the hell are you sheep here going to wake up the NFL has it fixed for them to win another superbwol?
> Had this play occured in new england,and that had been a PATRIOTS players,there is NOW WAY IN HELL the NFL officials would not have ruled it a touchdown for the patriots but because it was the team playing AGAINST them,they do.
> ...




It wasn't a catch


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2017)

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > of COURSE the NFL made sure the Donkeys won.They wanted Peyton Manning to walk off in the sunset with another superbowl trophy and with the help of the players of the falcons quitting on purpose,they were able to get what they wanted,Brady having the biggest comeback in a superbowl so the headlines would read brady gets revenge against Goodell.
> ...



the NFL rules state the evidence has to be clear cut  evidence to overturn the call on the field. there was not  clear cut evidence it was not a catch.

Like i said,had that been a patriots player,there is no way in hell they would have said that was not a catch.they would have ruled it a touchdown had it been  patriots player. the pats always get the calls in big games,the other teams never do.

I cant remember how many times over the years i can remember where the patriots got a call like that in a big game which decided the outcome in favor  for them.THEY get the calls,the other teams they play in big games  NEVER do.


----------



## fbj (Dec 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




The Rams will be ONE and DONE especially if the play Carolina


----------



## PredFan (Dec 18, 2017)

fbj said:


> It was so obvious when they didn't reverse that call in the first qtr which was clearly a catch.    The NFL refs are the most crooked mutherfuckers which explains their connections to the mafia
> 
> Why watch Football if it's already decided by organized crime?      And Peyton Manning's goofy ass did nothing , 0 TD passes and 1 Int



Wow! They quit cheating for the Patriots now?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2017)

and  BTW Fbj, - commentators all across the media are agreeing that the Steelers were robbed.
It was an outrageous call.

oh and as i said,had that been a PATRIOTS player,they GET that call. In big games they ALWAYS get the calls.that can NOT be disputed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2017)

even a pats fan in boston agrees the steelers were robbed saying he did not want to win like this.

Steelers were robbed, if we're being honest.


----------

